# What was the best decade for music?



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

So, not counting today's music, which decade was the best???


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

1950s!


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Late 60s and early 70s.

I'll vote 60s.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

We're past the middle of the 10's - are the 00's (the 2000's) still considered "today's music"?

Some of the 00's music is _more than 15 years old_ now.

(Lol, Madonna was wrong - time goes by pretty quickly.)


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

We have not lived to experience it, the year 3000 will be _the _decade for music.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Wittgenstein said music died after Brahms.


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

I voted for the 70s.

My specific choice would have been 1964 - 1974, but the 70s was close enough to count. :happy:


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Copper North said:


> I voted for the 70s.
> 
> My specific choice would have been 1964 - 1974, but the 70s was close enough to count. :happy:


My parents always say the '60s ended in 1974 with Nixon's resignation.


----------



## Allosy (Jul 28, 2016)

90's and late 60's.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Hard to decide. 60s & 70s were amazing.. and 90s were quirky.

I just remember the 80s as being:


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

What, no option for any decade of the 19th century?


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Imma say 90s if I can't say anything more current.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

90s, just for eurobeat


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)

I would say the 1970s. It had so much diversity and experimentation going on compared to other decades. Rock 'n' roll, psychedelic rock, progressive rock, krautrock, glam, avante garde, r&b, punk, disco, new wave, the beginnings of rap, and many more. There were so many great musicians from that era that are still well-regarded today and have influenced many later to come. The 1960s and the 1980s/early 1990s would be close after, imo.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

This is a really hard question for me...There's so much to appreciate here. As part of the process of elimination tho, definitely not the 90's! On the flip side however, the 80's had a lot to offer. I need more time to consider this...


----------



## PalmKing214 (Dec 5, 2016)

Ooh, tough call but I had to go with the 80s. I can appreciate music from any decade but my favorite music comes from 1954-1963, 1976-1989 and 2008-now.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

The years between the mid-late 60s and early-mid 70s was when the best music was produced.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I voted 1980s. My playlist is 80% of 80s music. 15% 70s music and 5% 90s music.


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

Voted 80s, but 70s is also a good decade.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

As far as metal goes, I prefer 2000s but since that's not an option probably 90s. For pop music I'd go for 80s, so that's what I voted for the poll.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

the 90s of course


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would say the 80s were the best decade for music. I wish I was born then to see Michael Jackson do the moonwalk live.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the '80s and here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

70's and 80's hands down.
90's was good too, but that might be my nostalgia answering.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

For me late 70s- Early 80s . Second would be the 50s-60s.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

1970s


----------



## LanceyLance (Jul 12, 2017)

In my opinion 1990s for sure. How could you not love their music?


----------



## irish1 (Jun 19, 2018)

1970s. Anyone who disagrees is probably a hillbilly/gypsy/piker.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

90's I guess. All generations have their fair share of bullshit I don't miss. That one song by Semi-sonic I can't stand, also drops of Jupiter though it technically came out in 2000s. Bunch of songs like that in that time period


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

80s


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

2030's


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

1780s.

:tongue:


----------



## Dissenter (Jul 31, 2017)

Snowflake Minuet said:


> 1780s.
> 
> :tongue:


:laughing:

1810s too, okay?


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Wheres the last 2 decades?? I guess modern music is mostly trash..


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

2010's.

70's has proto-electro bands for me like Tangerine Dream.
80's have Cocteau Twins
90's have grunge and early deep house music.

I voted for the 90's because of that.

I hate modern mainstream music though as well, but i hate old mainstream music (aka rock) as well. It's all trash.


----------



## Voyageur (Jun 18, 2018)

As a sincere audiophile, I believe that every decade has some damn strong music game if you can look hard enough. And, if you look past the shallow surface of the shitty pop music being made today, there is still plenty of incredible music being made right now--as we speak. 

Buuuut, to narrow it down as best as I can, I *especially love the 70s*, and that's the decade that I voted for on this poll. Don't get me wrong--I love the 60s and I'm crazy for 80s Synthpop and the underground House, Hip Hop and Grunge styles of the 90s (hey, as a 90s kid, I am extremely nostalgic for that time). But, I feel like the 70s is the decade when the creativity of music really reached its peak with the birth of so many amazing styles and refinement of previous styles that we have unconsciously incorporated into our music since. It must have been such an amazing time to be alive. My Boomer parents were on the Rock side of the Rock vs Disco war, but, since I wasn't a part of that generation, I get to enjoy both styles so intensely without shame, along with the rest of the brilliant genres that came from that decade. 

I absolutely ADORE Led Zeppelin, Boston, Jethro Tull, The Moody Blues, Van Halen, Steve Miller Band, Journey, Bob James, Electric Light Orchestra, Yellow Light Orchestra, Kraftwerk, Tangerine Dream, Kool & The Gang, Jackson 5, Chic, Sister Sledge, Earth Wind and Fire, Diana Ross, Donna Summer, Cheryl Lynn, The Beegees, KC and the Sunshine Band, Carl Carlton, Grover Washington Jr... I'm going to kick myself for forgetting anyone, but this list is getting so long, anyway. x'D

I just love hearing that electric piano with those Nile Rodgers riffs. So iconic. God, it's heaven.


----------



## tannin (Jun 18, 2018)

80s. I also enjoy 50s music too, but not as much.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

For thrash metal and death metal, mid-late 1980s and early 90s.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Have to say the 80s


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

80s. 90s alternative came close but it's just been mostly a pile of junk since 

Mainstream anyways.

Lots of good underground music still. Just not the popular stuff. 

In the 80s even the mainstream was great.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

The 80s


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

I gotta go with the 80s. I just love synths.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

OF COURSE THE 80s





But I also have a lot of 2000s songs on my playlists. Why cannot I vote for the noughties?


----------



## JanM00 (Nov 12, 2018)

I love every decade from the 1970's until now equally...


----------

